
The secret to refactoring code in baby steps - Ookami86
https://printhelloworld.de/posts/refactoring-in-baby-steps/
======
redcodenl
Most important: Don't just start refactorings, finish them (!!!)

I've used a couple of the refactoring approaches mentioned in the article over
the last 10 years in our current project. The biggest mess comes from
partially executed parallel changes. You go from one bad solution to one bad
solution + a better solution, ending up with a bigger mess than you started
with halfway through. And when that mess becomes visible/a problem again,
nobody wants to finish the initial refactoring, they create another parallel
change, not finishing that either, etc etc.

~~~
Ookami86
Yes, I couldn't agree more. We use sticky nodes and wiki pages to track and
limit open changes as well as monitoring metrics such use of @deprecated
stuff.

------
muzzo
Thank for the sharing :)

